# Youtube channel on church history



## blood-bought (Jun 12, 2015)

I have recently come across a Youtube channel named "Ryan Reeves", that has some decent and in-depth videos that are around half an hour each. I haven't watched that many, but I have enjoyed some of the Reformation videos.

Early & Medieval Church History

Reformation & Modern Church History

Luther and Calvin


----------



## lukeh021471 (Jun 12, 2015)

he is really good.. highly recommend him


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 12, 2015)

Bookmarked!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 14, 2015)

Listened to one lecture. It's marvelous! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info, Joseph!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 14, 2015)

Looking forward to checking him out this week! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 14, 2015)

This is excellent.


----------



## BGF (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks. Subscribed and watched a couple of videos already.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 15, 2015)

It is very nice to have such a convenient resource so readily available. I watched the video on Boethius, and there are a few caveats. First, though, I would like to say that I very much appreciated him dismissing as nonsense the people who want to say that Boethius was secretly a pagan and _The Consolation of Philosophy_ proves that.

1. Very many 2nd commandment violations. I don't know if that is true on all videos, but at times you'd be better off listening only.
2. Some carelessness in the text put up on the screen: 'privilege' was mis-spelled, for instance.
3. Obviously there is some incompleteness. He started with Elizabeth I's translation of Boethius, but did not mention that other noteworthies such as Alfred the Great and Chaucer also translated him. The reading list at the end was disappointing, and didn't actually point people to Boethius at all.
4. The account of Augustine on predestination was a little confused.
5. The account of Boethius on predestination focused too narrowly on the question of time and eternity, and he spoke as though Boethius' main concern was similar to that of the open theists.
6. My wife thought he didn't do anything to show the glory of Boethius. It was a plain account that gave you no idea of _why_ the Middle Ages loved him and treated him as one of their primary authorities.


----------

